# Grey Knight/Ultramarines Land Raider.



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I have decided to convert an old and unused Ultramarine LR into an addition for my GKs!

First things first, I figured I needed a Tank Commander and since my budget is $0 that ruled out the awesome FW GK Tank Commander.

So I took the plastic marine legs that come with the LR kit and chopped a PAGK in half to be mounted ontop of my GK LR. I then dug out an old Rhino hatch from my bitz box and snapped the doors off of the existing LR hatch and glued and pinned them together

I wanted a somewhat inspirational pose so I modelled the PAGK to be pointing by making him a finger out of GS, then I added some power cables to his back using guitar wire and two different gauges of copper wire to make him look as though he was supposed to be part of the tank and not an afterthought, then I added an ariel to his helmet from copper wire for good measure.

Next I used a spare plastic Space Marine arm and shoulder pad to complete the commander. I posed him so that he is twisting to point and give orders to fire at his next target. I modelled a GS name scroll onto the shoulder pad and made fingers gripping the hatch.

I like this model because it incorporates the LR's hull mounted storm bolter without having to use the bulky storm bolter that comes with the LR. I have seen Land Raider Crusaders modelled with the crew holding the LR's Multi-Meltas and I thought this was a great idea that I could copy.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Good converting man! I'm looking forward to seeing more! Keep it up.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Next up are a couple of small additions.

Some scroll cases.









A servo skull/scanner. Made from a Fantasy DE sprue skull.









And an aquila radar. Made from a Space Marine Terminator Librarian's Force staff.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought I would try my hand at working with plasticard. I am actually pretty happy with how the "extra armour" turned out.
I removed the top portion of the tracks from the model and mounted the armour over the gap, then I used GS to make the "rivets" on the armour.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Now it is time for some detail/personality!
I was inspired by the Raven Wings acessory sprue for this part of the project.
I was not happy with the way the banner was folded after I saw these pics, so I have since changed it. I will take more pics of it after it is painted. As you can see in one of the pics I also used GS to add "purity prayers" to the barrels of the TLLCs.



















Then to add some balance to the LR I added a shield to the other side. Since this picture I have addded an incent burner, winged skull, and Crux terminatus on ropes, which will be photographed when I have finished painting them.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

After drooling over the FW GK LR doors for hours on end I decided to give them a go and try to make them myself 

I actually had a lot of fun putting the detail on the assault ramp and I think it turned out ok.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Impressed with the assault ramp, really well done. Keep it up!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

very nice converting here. Its good to see that someone can make use of a smurf vehicle  lol. Cant wait to see it painted up


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice greenstuff work, how did you do the folded banner bit? looks nice


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

LTP said:


> very nice converting here. Its good to see that someone can make use of a smurf vehicle  lol. Cant wait to see it painted up


LOL!!! It never ceases to amaze me how many people are smurf haters :laugh:



Bubblematrix said:


> Nice greenstuff work, how did you do the folded banner bit? looks nice


I used a fantasy DE banner. Cut it on a diagonal, stuck it on and filled the gaps with GS


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is my PAGK Tank Commander. He is the first PAGK that I have painted and I am pretty happy with him 

As you can see I have undercoated the whole Land Raider! So now it is on! I am excited that I have a pretty decent GK LR now! Thanks Ultramarines! LOL


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

very nice cant wait to see the whole thing painted up. Are you gonna spray it or paint it grey?


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

LTP said:


> very nice cant wait to see the whole thing painted up. Are you gonna spray it or paint it grey?



I am going to paint it NMM in the same style as the PAGK. I am pretty nervous about painting a tank in NMM but I think that the hard work will be worth it k:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah it is worth it. But it takes ages. I some of my rhino is NMM its weird painting large flat areas rather than small models but once you get used to which way the light hits the panel etc you ll find yourself getting faster.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is my progress so far. Not really sure if it is working or not :shok:
Does anyone have any advice for me? I am trying to apply the same style as I used on the PAGKs and Terminators, but I am not sure if it is working :cray:


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Really nice work! Loving the assault ramp.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

It's coming along nicely imo.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I think I am going to shade the sides using the SW grey as the lightest colour.
I am pretty unsure of how I feel about it so far, but hopefully all will work out ;D


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Brother Constantine said:


> After drooling over the FW GK LR doors for hours on end I decided to give them a go and try to make them myself
> 
> I actually had a lot of fun putting the detail on the assault ramp and I think it turned out ok.


Ok he says...

You sir, must love understatements a lot :d
The ramp looks the shit man! Great work on then NMM so far!

+rep!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

the LR is looking good so far. with your painting skills BC I don't think you have much to to worry about. just lay your paint brother and amaze us.


----------

